# 1936 Dayton Safety Streamliner ad



## 37fleetwood (Oct 4, 2008)

Scott


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 5, 2008)

...and this is what i mean by no woopie poopie crap bike ,
this is a real american iron machine!


----------



## Classicriders (Oct 5, 2008)

Classic Bicycle News will be featuring one of these great bikes in our inauguaral issue due out in January!  Be sure to subscribe today so you can read the story and see the pics of this great find!  www.classicbicyclenews.com


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks for posting the photo of Scott's bike, he sent me several some time ago. and if you want to use any of my other posts to shamelessly plug your newsletter feel free! 
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Oct 7, 2008)

*Sandwich?*



supper15fiets said:


> ...and this is what i mean by no woopie poopie crap bike ,
> this is a real american iron machine!




Hmmmmm is that french? or German...?

J A M I E


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 7, 2008)

Aeropsycho said:


> Hmmmmm is that french? or German...?
> 
> J A M I E




I believe it's Dutch 
Scott


----------

